# How To - Uploading Pictures to your Post



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While it is possible to link a picture to your post by including the URL where the picture is hosted, there's always the risk of a broken link or lost service such as many people experienced with Photobucket.

Anytime you want to add a photo to your Forum post, you can do it every easily by directly uploading if from your PC. You can either use a photo you've taken or one you've captured using the MS Windows Snipping Tool. Save the image on your PC as a JPG-file and you're ready to go.

Below the text window for "*POST A NEW TOPIC*", you'll see a section for "*POSTED ATTACHMENTS*". Directly below that are three tabs; "Options", "Upload attachment" "Poll creation".

1. Click on the tab "Upload attachment"...
2. Click "Choose File". This will allow you to go into your PC folder and double click the image you want to upload.
3. If you want to include a comment about the picture, simply enter the text; e.g. Picture of the Audi TT engine
4. Click "Add the file"

That's it!

Just repeat this process to add more photos up to a limit of ten total. When you want to upload a series of pictures in order, upload the last one first and the first one last. The last picture you upload will always be at the top of the list.

To see what your post will look like, click on "*Preview*". This will show you what the post and images look like but keeps you in the editing mode. If you're okay with what you've posted, click "*Submit*".

Once posted into the Forum, you can edit it at any time, but you can't delete or remove it. If you really don't what you posted, you can edit the post and simply delete the text and/or remove the pictures(s) and just leave it blank.

.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

File size is an issue. I'm not sure what the max allowable file size is for attachments on this forum but I always use Photoshop to downsize mine before I attach them. There are free aps which allow you to do the same thing.


----------

